# AE shirt?



## xXPeachy!Xx (Aug 25, 2006)

Usually I'm just a lurker but from what I've read you guys have really good fashion sense! Maybe someone could help me out.

I've got this shirt in the plum color: http://www.ae.com/web/browse/product.jsp?rcid=womens&scid=cat90030&navroot=wome  ns&productId=0374_8078_FavT
Now I know that I'll wear jeans with it but what type of shoes/cami go with it??


----------



## tattyxheart (Aug 26, 2006)

this is what i would do, you will probably be different. i would try either the same type color cami or a white one underneath. and throw on some converse...or flats


----------



## sexypuma (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tattyxheart* 
_this is what i would do, you will probably be different. i would try either the same type color cami or a white one underneath. and throw on some converse...or flats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
couldn't agree more. You could also do black cami i believe. I would look very cute with the flats.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

I would definitely wear a black cami, maybe one with lace on the top so it would peak out, haha.
For shoes, i would probably wear some vans slip ons if I was just bumming around.  If I was going to go to work or go out somewhere, I'd probably throw on some kitten heels for a little bit of sexy, haha.


----------



## choseck (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tattyxheart* 
_this is what i would do, you will probably be different. i would try either the same type color cami or a white one underneath. and throw on some converse...or flats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, I just bought this shirt as well and as I was debating between it and another color I was trying to figure out what to wear underneath it.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 29, 2006)

A yellow tank would go with that nicely.


----------

